# Surplus Military Generators



## HELIXX

Anyone have any experience with these?
Looks like we can get away with getting two of these for under 5K.
A bank of batteries and we should be able to run the well and refridgerators.

10 KW DIESEL GENERATOR MILITARY TRAILER MOUNTED - eBay (item 260664149781 end time Apr-11-11 10:18:06 PDT)

.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Depends on what kind, size, etc. they are. We have a neighbor with one. It's trailer mounted, large and extremely loud. It'll power a small city.

You just need to decide if that's what will serve you best.


----------



## HELIXX

Thanks MMM I added a link.


----------



## HELIXX

Not sure what this means but its posted on the add.

Q: are BOTH units 400 HERTZ ?? this (400 Hertz ) means they will NOT work for power to anyones home.
A: YES BOTH ARE 400 HZ

OOPS! Might just buy a couple new ones if any problems.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I'd be careful about getting them. 400 hz is used mostly in aircraft applications.

The price isn't that great. For around $2500 you can get a 10,000 watt Centurian LP or NatGas stationary generator that's a great unit. Do some searching and I think you'll be able to beat the ebay price with about any kind of fuel you want to burn.


----------



## HELIXX

...................


----------



## HELIXX

..................


----------



## HELIXX

This ones made in Japan. Better. This one cost more than we wanted to spend but it's new for 6K
GL 11,000 - Kubota - Kubota GL Series Lowboy Generator - 11kW
11 KW 6100.00


----------



## Tirediron

Or for about $10,000.00 + shipping I can supply you with a 150KVA cat diesel gen , 110,220,440Volt three phase. 60 cycle , just find a small town that also needs power.


----------



## LincTex

That's the thing about specs - - gotta read the data tag closely!

I have seen MEP gen's for sale that put out 60Hz power instead on 400Hz power. They are out there. The one's in the pics use an Onan 2cyl air-cooled diesel.

I would also offer this advice: Stay away from anything that makes rated power at 3600 RPM's. I seldom see the "high RPM" stuff last a lot longer than 500 hrs without issues. The only exception to this rule (from personal experience) has been Honda powered stuff. Even having said that, anything that runs at 3600 is going to be thirsty and noisy.

Try your best to find something that is rated at 1800 RPM's. How big of a generator are you looking for? If you can get an old Ingersoll / Amida light cart (like the ones at construction sites) those are often 6000 watts with a three cylinder Kubota engine. I know for a FACT those things can run over 10,000 hours!!

Like this: 
Amida Diesel Light Tower Generator AL4060D 3 Available - eBay (item 270729591089 end time May-02-11 08:58:07 PDT)

That seller says those are 6500-8000 hours. $2500 is way too much for that many hours, year model and condition, I see them sell every now and then for under $1000.

I have seen them with Kubota, Hatz, Yanmar and Isuzu engines. The only ones I have personal experience with are the Kubota powered ones. I don't know for sure how many gallons the tank holds, but they will run for days.


----------



## The_Blob

LincTex said:


> That's the thing about specs - - gotta read the data tag closely!
> 
> I have seen MEP gen's for sale that put out 60Hz power instead on 400Hz power. They are out there. The one's in the pics use an Onan 2cyl air-cooled diesel.
> 
> I would also offer this advice: Stay away from anything that makes rated power at 3600 RPM's. I seldom see the "high RPM" stuff last a lot longer than 500 hrs without issues. The only exception to this rule (from personal experience) has been Honda powered stuff. Even having said that, anything that runs at 3600 is going to be thirsty and noisy.
> 
> Try your best to find something that is rated at 1800 RPM's. How big of a generator are you looking for? If you can get an old Ingersoll / Amida light cart (like the ones at construction sites) those are often 6000 watts with a three cylinder Kubota engine. I know for a FACT those things can run over 10,000 hours!!
> 
> Like this:
> Amida Diesel Light Tower Generator AL4060D 3 Available - eBay (item 270729591089 end time May-02-11 08:58:07 PDT)
> 
> That seller says those are 6500-8000 hours. $2500 is way too much for that many hours, year model and condition, I see them sell every now and then for under $1000.
> 
> I have seen them with Kubota, Hatz, Yanmar and Isuzu engines. The only ones I have personal experience with are the Kubota powered ones. I don't know for sure how many gallons the tank holds, but they will run for days.


I have to agree with pretty much everything said there with the caveat that if you can find a 6-pole (# of sets of three-way electromagnetic windings that a motor has) 1200rpm model, even _better_ ! :beercheer:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(very) basic generator info:

In the simplest three-phase motor, there are 3 separate electromagnets formed by the single set of three-way windings. Thus, there is a set of North-South electromagnetic poles formed. This motor is said to have "2 poles" (although strictly speaking, the motor has 6 electromagnetic poles).

As the three voltage phases, each 120 degrees off from one another, gradually rise and fall, the strength of each electromagnetic winding set rises and falls in relation to the frequency of the voltage changes. This causes the rotor to rotate once per voltage cycle. In a 60 Hertz system, this results in a base speed of 60 Hertz, or 3600 rpm. A 50 Hertz system has a base speed of 3000 rpm.

The next most complex motor has two sets of three phase windings, and is called a "4-pole motor". It is the most common motor produced, and has a 60 Hertz base speed of 1800 rpm (the 50 Hertz speed is 1500 rpm).

6-pole motors operate at 1200 rpm (1000 rpm at 50 Hertz). 8-pole motors operate at 900 rpm (750 rpm at 50 Hertz). 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the reason for so many 2-pole systems is simple... economics; it's cheaper to make generators with fewer winding sets


----------



## LincTex

If anyone is near Bridgeport, CT - this is a good deal:

SUNLIGHTER LIGHT TOWER DIESEL ENGINE SAFETY LIGHTING | eBay


----------



## NaeKid

I have a PTO (Power Take Off) port on my Jeep - would a PTO generator be a good choice for powering a small town?

PTO Generators.com power takeoff generators by Friesen Electric


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> I have a PTO (Power Take Off) port on my Jeep - would a PTO generator be a good choice for powering a small town?


No - any time you change the speed through gearing, you lose efficiency.

Direct drive is best. Old tractors often have a hydraulic pump running off the front of the crankshaft, with a coupling and shaft that runs straight out the front under the radiator. I supose you could mount one that way, with a sliding stub shaft to conect to the engine when you need it?

You will also need a hole through the radiator/front bumper for the shaft to pass through


----------



## goodoleboy8205

If your interested in a mil surplus generator go to this site. A lot cheaper.
http//govliquidation.com


----------

